# New steelhead limit questions.



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Bob Hunter said:


> Jay said that it definitely goes into effect on March 15, 2022, and that it will be left up to the courts and prosecutors to determine if you will pay a fine.





nighttime said:


> And Sooo??? Did you get anywhere?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Date would have to be stated in the fisheries order, making it retroactive to March 15 2022. Have Jay show you that. Just writing it on a DNR web page, or a biologist stating it, legally don't mean ****. Personally, I could care less, but they didn't put much thought into it for this year. Most of the time the CO's are the ones who decide these grey areas, by not enforcing.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob Hunter said:


> Jay said that it definitely goes into effect on March 15, 2022, and that it will be left up to the courts and prosecutors to determine if you will pay a fine.


Yeah man, ouch. Just as it reads. Definitely throwing at us last minute and people will get informed the wrong way. I guess after April 1 you should know anyway…… just really to quick on some of these regulations at times. I don’t love it but very very glad I’m informed. Probably release most any ones I catch any how


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Date would have to be stated in the fisheries order, making it retroactive to March 15 2022. Have Jay show you that. Just writing it on a DNR web page, or a biologist stating it, legally don't mean ****. Personally, I could care less, but they didn't put much thought into it for this year.


The new 2022 fishing regs were available on March 1st on the dnr website


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Ranger Ray said:


> Date would have to be stated in the fisheries order, making it retroactive to March 15 2022. Have Jay show you that. Just writing it on a DNR web page, or a biologist stating it, legally don't mean ****. Personally, I could care less, but they didn't put much thought into it for this year.





nighttime said:


> And Sooo??? Did you get anywhere?


It definitely goes into effect on March 15 of 2022, and its up to the courts to decide if you pay a fine.


Bob Hunter said:


> Jay said that it definitely goes into effect on March 15, 2022, and that it will be left up to the courts and prosecutors to determine if you will pay a fine.





Ranger Ray said:


> Date would have to be stated in the fisheries order, making it retroactive to March 15 2022. Have Jay show you that. Just writing it on a DNR web page, or a biologist stating it, legally don't mean ****. Personally, I could care less, but they didn't put much thought into it for this year.


 So if you want to see a fisheries order, look it up, and i do agree that it hasn’t been thought through very well, but it definitely has been implemented. Take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

nighttime said:


> Yeah man, ouch. Just as it reads. Definitely throwing at us last minute and people will get informed the wrong way. I guess after April 1 you should know anyway…… just really to quick on some of these regulations at times. I don’t love it but very very glad I’m informed. Probably release most any ones I catch any how


 I release 99% of my steelhead, but this rubs me the wrong way how a ticket can be issued on a rule that has been changed, mid year,and every angler that purchase a license last year hasn’t been informed.


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

Do any of you realize that the great state of Alaska issues emergency fishery bulletins that involve closures and tackle regulation changes that happen at a moment's notice. It is not in writing. Get it thru your thick skulls Michigan and its fishermen are non comprehending idiots.

Kisutch 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association Join Now " We pledge to kill them all"

Alewife what?


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Kisutch said:


> Do any of you realize that the great state of Alaska issues emergency fishery bulletins that involve closures and tackle regulation changes that happen at a moment's notice. It is not in writing. Get it thru your thick skulls Michigan and its fishermen are non comprehending idiots.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> ...


Last I looked, this is Michigan and not Alaska, and emergency bulletin are not issued here knucklehead.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Bob Hunter said:


> Last I looked, this is Michigan and not Alaska, and emergency bulletin are not issued here knucklehead.


And if emergency bulletins were common in Michigan, we’d get notifications, or be looking for them, it just doesn’t happen here.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

rippin lip said:


> The new 2022 fishing regs were available on March 1st on the dnr website


OK. 2022 regulations start April 1st.


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

Maybe you should get a taste of actual fishery management. Management that is deemed crucial and important to a certain fishery. We have not had that in this state in 30 years. Sorry for ruffling your feathers. Please label me a " donkeyhole" if you care to go there. You wouldn't understand fishery management if it hit you like a brick.

Kisutch 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association Join Now "We pledge to kill them all"

Alewife what?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Kisutch said:


> Do any of you realize that the great state of Alaska issues emergency fishery bulletins that involve closures and tackle regulation changes that happen at a moment's notice. It is not in writing. Get it thru your thick skulls Michigan and its fishermen are non comprehending idiots.


Ah, this isn't an "emergency fishery bulletin." Or an "emergency" order of any kind for that matter. Talk about non comprehending idiot.

P.S. Just saw Bob already pointed this out. LOL!


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

Right over your "cumulative" heads. Idiots everywhere. Oh and "knuckleheads". Which I am proud to be "president" of said group. 

Kisutch 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association Join Now "We pledge to kill them all "

Alewife what?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Houston! We have a meltdown!


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Kisutch said:


> Maybe you should get a taste of actual fishery management. Management that is deemed crucial and important to a certain fishery. We have not had that in this state in 30 years. Sorry for ruffling your feathers. Please label me a " donkeyhole" if you care to go there. You wouldn't understand fishery management if it hit you like a brick.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> ...


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

No actually the "Mercury" capsule killed three astronauts on the launch pad. I am still here and breathing. Michigan, for once, gets a little proactive and Bob is concerned about smoking his limit of deteriorated steelhead flesh. Then he is all in a tizzy due to the fact that the new regulation is written in plain English but is not in his 2021 fishing digest. Oh my God the conservation officer is going to nick him for being over the limit. Actually it is very clear and straight forward. No meltdown here. Maybe some of the people around here should have paid attention in english class.

Kisutch 

Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder 

God Bless Dr Howard Tanner 

Lake Michigan Lake Trout Gillnetters Association Join Now "We pledge to kill them all"


Alewife what?


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Kisutch said:


> Right over your "cumulative" heads. Idiots everywhere. Oh and "knuckleheads". Which I am proud to be "president" of said group.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> ...


And per the DNR basin coordinator “there is no biological research to support the 3 steelhead daily limit from 3 to 1”.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Bob Hunter said:


> And per the DNR basin coordinator “there is no biological research to support the 3 steelhead daily limit from 3 to 1”.


Oh my! 

Don't you know in a preservationists mind, "proactive", for the sake of being "proactive" trumps "biological research?" Don't make me call you all kinds of childish names.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Here's the 2022 MI DNR Fishing Guide:










404







www.michigan.gov


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Kisutch said:


> No actually the "Mercury" capsule killed three astronauts on the launch pad. I am still here and breathing. Michigan, for once, gets a little proactive and Bob is concerned about smoking his limit of deteriorated steelhead flesh. Then he is all in a tizzy due to the fact that the new regulation is written in plain English but is not in his 2021 fishing digest. Oh my God the conservation officer is going to nick him for being over the limit. Actually it is very clear and straight forward. No meltdown here. Maybe some of the people around here should have paid attention in english class.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> ...


When did I ever say that i was keeping a limit?
I’ve kept 3 steelhead in the last two years for my mom. And the new regulations aren’t going to effect me at all while on the water, and boy so you like to assume things!😢
I’m personally for anything that will help out with trying to sustain a dwindling steelhead fishery in Michigan as it’s been my passion since 1978.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Bob Hunter said:


> When did I ever say that i was keeping a limit?
> I’ve kept 3 steelhead in the last two years for my mom. And the new regulations aren’t going to effect me at all while on the water, and boy so you like to assume things!😢
> I’m personally for anything that will help out with trying to sustain a dwindling steelhead fishery in Michigan as it’s been my passion since 1978.


Yes, the new regulation is very clear, so what’s your point?


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

the reduced limits on perch have helped the fishery as this past winter arguably the best perch season in a while for the lake st clair. Canadians can still keep 50 but size and numbers are up. hopefully trend for steelhead number increase follows. weird most the guys I know who steelhead fish don't keep any but 1 5-7 pounder for dinner and yes fresh bait.


----------



## MDC (Apr 6, 2013)

More importantly, what rivers, exactly, are the "certain rivers" in the statute? I can't find anything definitive.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Kisutch said:


> Do any of you realize that the great state of Alaska issues emergency fishery bulletins that involve closures and tackle regulation changes that happen at a moment's notice. It is not in writing. Get it thru your thick skulls Michigan and its fishermen are non comprehending idiots.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> ...


That happens all the time up there the residents know about it and stay tuned to the order s all the time. This state does not.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Though, there's definitely enough word soup in any fish & wildlife regulation document, for even the very writers of said document themselves to develop a confusion of sorts, the World Wide Web is the current central dissemination point for the up-to-the-minute rules and bulletins.

It's never been easier to publish or lookup current reg's!

It would serve all sportsman well to do a quick check-in before any outing to be certain of compliance.

Imagine, if a catastrophic event occurred on a particular body of water, mid season, such as a chemical discharge, a flood, a drought, any act of god - it has happened and will again.

Do you think in that case rules would just remain unchanged, just because a paper booklet was published once at the beginning of the season?

We're likely to see more, dynamic management strategies in the future, as increased sampling and rapid response are desirable trends in wildlife management. In places like Alaska, where their wildlife management is central to the economy, this is certainly the trend and has yielded better resource management.

It's up to the sportsman to be diligent about staying informed, before an outing.

That said, I would guess a bit a leeway might be granted in a particular situation of a sudden change. The sole purpose of the managing body is to manage resources, not to go about prosecuting well intended sportsman.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> Unless you can show me something showing it being retroactive, it doesn't start until April 1st. How have they notified the "public?" In "posts?" LOL! Its in the 2022 fishing regulation book that most won't even look at until they buy a new license.


Agreed. I can not imagine this holding up in court. But who wants to eat steelhead anyway, when one has perch and gills.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> the reduced limits on perch have helped the fishery as this past winter arguably the best perch season in a while for the lake st clair.


Show me the science and data behind that one. Be sure to include all the other factors...such as previous year class spawn rates, netting, prey / predator balance, cormorant prevalence, etc. 

I only ask because even the biologists said that there was zero science behind the perch limit reduction. Only reason for it was purely social and that it would help the anglers that couldn't distinguish between specks, gills, and perch regulations.

I suspect that a better perch year had absolutely zero to do with the 25 bag limit. Particularly in a big pond like St Clair.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Man, you guys need to go fishing, or something. "It's light out." "No, it is almost light, but not quite light." "I can see trees clearly, so it is light." "Stuff still looks blurry to me, so it isn't quite light, yet."

Go fishing. Go with some friends, or your kid, or grandkid. Keep whatever limit you think you should. Deal with the consequences, if there are any. Carpe diem.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> Man, you guys need to go fishing, or something. "It's light out." "No, it is almost light, but not quite light." "I can see trees clearly, so it is light." "Stuff still looks blurry to me, so it isn't quite light, yet."
> 
> Go fishing. Go with some friends, or your kid, or grandkid. Keep whatever limit you think you should. Deal with the consequences, if there are any. Carpe diem.


How many steel do you eat every year? Guides might have a little heartache when those clients have to let those high priced fishies swim again.

Fight the steel, but carpe carp.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I probably consume 5 Steelhead, or less, each year. I keep more than that, because I smoke them, and give them to friends, and family. Sometimes I keep a limit. Love me some nice fresh Skipper filets, sauteed in butter with minced onion, and garlic. And I'll keep a hen for fresh spawn. But if I am fishing somewhere that only allows 1 for a limit, I am fine with that. If someone can't limit themselves to 1 Steelhead kept, then they should fish rivers that have limits of 3.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

MDC said:


> More importantly, what rivers, exactly, are the "certain rivers" in the statute? I can't find anything definitive.



I saw it listed in the trout fishing regulations by county. Look for the regulations for the stream, e.g. little Man ect and it will note the new limit.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I won’t deride anyone like Kitsuch did, but his point is valid. 

If you care about the resource, you’ll pay attention to what’s going on, and not assume that something you read a year ago is still in force. Michigan could benefit from outdoorsmen who were better connected to what’s going on in the woods and water of this state.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> If someone can't limit themselves to 1 Steelhead kept, then they should fish rivers that have limits of 3.


Kind of defeats the purpose of the regs. You know, where we are concerned of the number of fish in the system. But it does show the irony of what we were told these regs where put in place for.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

If you guys can post on an Internet forum you should be able to sign up for DNR alerts. I received one about the change in limits a couple months ago. Along with electronic receipts for all licenses purchased in Michigan. See you on a river!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

nighttime said:


> And Sooo??? Did you get anywhere?


I'm sure Jay told him anything he thought he wanted to hear as that is what he is famous for.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah not really trying to point fingers or talk bad about any one person here. Really feel like it wasn’t do or die situation this season. Why do it at all till next season starts, doing it at end of the season was wrong approach in my eyes. I don’t like any resources, rights, and or things took away from me, and that might be how it feels to some others but I’m far from against regulations and doing right thing. Thinking these things out a little more would go a long way. Also great job on your alerts lol, please realize not everyone’s device friendly. Works for me and probably should do the same why not


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose of the regs. You know, where we are concerned of the number of fish in the system. But it does show the irony of what we were told these regs where put in place for.


Exactly. Moving the guys that want to keep 3 to other tribs, some which have smaller, more fragile runs, and possibly no hatchery contributions, is not going to help the total number of fish. If it's to be done, it should be across the board, not just someone's pet rivers.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

SJC said:


> Exactly. Moving the guys that want to keep 3 to other tribs, some which have smaller, more fragile runs, and possibly no hatchery contributions, is not going to help the total number of fish. If it's to be done, it should be across the board, not just someone's pet rivers.


I think that shows us exactly why this was put into place. If they really did care about the numbers, it would have been across the entire state.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

One is too simple for people to understand. I’m sure quite a few will be receiving citations this spring


----------



## Markosmania (Mar 13, 2015)

Bob Hunter said:


> With the new steelhead daily limit going from 3 to 1 steelhead on certain rivers in Michigan, how is the DNR going to enforce the new rule that goes into effect on March 15 when it wasn’t listed in the 2021 DNR rules handbook? There will be a 17 day window until our 2021 license expires after March 15,, and the new license and rules handbook for 2022 will be needed. How would every angler who purchased a 2021 fishing license be informed of the rule change? I never received a notice from the DNR about the rule change, but rather found out about it through the interwebs.


 Cormorants Have no limits???


----------



## 2stix-and-a-string (Feb 11, 2020)

First I have to catch one before I even worry about it.
I sure ain’t draggin more than 1 out on a rope on my best day either 😜


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

being an avid steel header I absolutely hate with a passion even depresses me the spring run than everyone chases after. to each there own glad they are deciding to help spawning fish. we cant plant more so let them make more. I'm not


TK81 said:


> Show me the science and data behind that one. Be sure to include all the other factors...such as previous year class spawn rates, netting, prey / predator balance, cormorant prevalence, etc.
> 
> I only ask because even the biologists said that there was zero science behind the perch limit reduction. Only reason for it was purely social and that it would help the anglers that couldn't distinguish between specks, gills, and perch regulations.
> 
> I suspect that a better perch year had absolutely zero to do with the 25 bag limit. Particularly in a big pond like St Clair.


dude I've fished lived lsc my entire life. dnr seen the drop in numbers Great Lakes wide thats why its at 25. just a few seasons has helped science yeah ask the old timers who have been pounding them this winter


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

I have said it and will continue to say it... If the DNR actually cared about the stealhead,they would quit planting/dumping brown trout at the spawning grounds of stealhead.. example.. tippy dam.. when do they dump the browns,where do they dump them and how many do they dump..


----------

